# A/C condenser fan motor wiring



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

jcdtrader said:


> I am replacing the condenser fan motor and the capacitor.
> 
> The old fan motor had 3 wires (black, brown and purple). The older capacitor had 3 terminals.
> 
> ...


Yellow is your common for power. Black is actually your high speed. Red is low speed . The two browns go to the two terminals on new capacitor.


----------



## ryandeen (Jan 18, 2013)

Sound like this motor is for your evaporator fan not condenser.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

ryandeen said:


> Sound like this motor is for your evaporator fan not condenser.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


No. It's a condenser fan motor based on model number. They are multi speed to make it more universal for service techs to only carry one or two motors. Not 5 or 6


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

yellow and red are the speed not variable... either or.go with HI check the motor tag need the exact cap that was the 3 terminals


----------



## ryandeen (Jan 18, 2013)

HVAC1000 said:


> No. It's a condenser fan motor based on model number. They are multi speed to make it more universal for service techs to only carry one or two motors. Not 5 or 6


True true

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

biggles said:


> yellow and red are the speed not variable... either or.go with HI check the motor tag need the exact cap that was the 3 terminals


Mars uses yellow as common. Red and black are speeds not yellow. Go with black, it's high speed. This is all on the wiring schematic on the side of the motor. You don't need the cap with three terminals. The one labeled fan will just be abandoned. You can use the three terminal dual capacitor if you want but you dont have to plus its cheaper to go with your current set up


----------



## jcdtrader (Jun 27, 2013)

I hooked everything up, checked to make sure thermostat was low enough to start, checked breakers and turned it on. Nothing happened. The contacter clicked and that was it. Can you take a look at my wiring and see if I have something wrong?


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

jcdtrader said:


> I hooked everything up, checked to make sure thermostat was low enough to start, checked breakers and turned it on. Nothing happened. The contacter clicked and that was it. Can you take a look at my wiring and see if I have something wrong?


Only the brown wires should be on capacitor nothing else. It is all on the wiring diagram that came on the motor follow that as it is drawn. 
Also did u realize that you were supposed to keep your dual capacitor for the compressor to start. That new two pronged capacitor is for just the fan and should be wired to nothing else.


----------

